# New Tactics 10/7 Opal Beach. Great Payoff



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Been waiting for this day off, hit the sand before sunup excited to try something different. Instead of the usually lugging of surf rods and equipment, and trying to find some fleas I took a rod, and a couple jigs. 

Today's setup was my 1983 5.5 Bass Pro rod, with Shimano 4000 series reel. 10 pound mono.

Had some yellow, and pink Buccaneer copies of Docs Goofy Jigs. Ive never used these before, and the reviews I could find were mixed. My normal setup will produce fish and I don't really like change but sometimes lately I've felt bored of the same thing over and over, and have been trying to get good at fishing with artificials. I'm a bait guy. That might be changing.

Got out there right before sunup. Foggy and cool at first but burned off quick. Pretty much flat surf, water was crystal clear. 

First cast on pink color Bam!!! Hellatug on my little rod, adrenaline kicks in. Nice little fight and I land undersized pompano. Right at 10 inches but fat! I measured it anyway even though I knew. Now I'm pumped. Few casts later I land which at first I thought is a little cobia, turns out to be a remora. 

The next 20 mins lots of strikes, and probably 6 baby jacks. Then it happens again Bam! I know its a pomp right away. This one made a b line straight at shore and made my line go so slack, then when I got it in he started running hard again. Nice fight, this time 12.5 inches and really thick. 

A few casts later another huge hit and another fight and I land another fat 11.5 inch pomp. Then it shut off. Nothing the rest of the time. I tried the yellow to no avail as well. The fish seemed well fed, and hungry today. This was a really fun change, and something to look forward to on the next trip. Sonic for breakfast a big ass sweet tea, and back in time for The Price Is Right. Now it's grilled pompano and beer for dinner.

Note***Also caught probably 5 more baby jacks between each pompano. Bait was everywhere.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report !!!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Are you putting that jig at the end of your line, or suspending it off the main line ahead of another jig??


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

I tied the jig directly onto the end of the line with a uni knot. I have seen these being used with a little teaser on them.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

And with a spinning reel on a baitcaster rod too!


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

I still have the Shimano Bantam Mag Plus that came with that rod, its like new. That's the best rod ever, be ashamed if anything ever happened to it. I love to catch Spanish on that thing. Medium Heavy action but its so flexible.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Nice report! Looks like I might have to try that lure out. I see them all the time on the shelves. Pompano and flounder are my next species that I want to concentrate on.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pair of pomps!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice...Nice on those Pomps and great report!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not making fun of it. Sounds like it's working out quite well for you. I'm simply curious about where you bought that rod/reel combo. Care to share?


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Funny isn't it? Guys spend thousands on equipment to catch fish and can't buy a bite, and here I come, grab some grub and go. 

Actually it was my dad's pole. Purchased brand new early 80s from Bass Pro. It originally had a Shimano Bantam Mag Plus 250 bait caster on it. Which I still have. Things mint.

Make fun all you want, doesn't affect me lol. But don't hate. This is the Matrix shad of poles man.


----------

